# PRH - Phillips River Mining



## System (11 September 2011)

Phillips River Mining NL (PRH) was formerly known as Tectonic Resources NL (TTR).

For previous discussion of this company, please refer to the TTR thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3158&


----------

